# from my Nextdoor Neighborhood site:



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Are they trolling?? Please tell me they’re trolling.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I know people like this.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Oh, oh my.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

My neighbors aren't smart enough to troll.

I loved that 'we'll pay you' seemed an afterthought.

Actually, the big topic today is that Kroger has added self-locking carts to avoid grocery theft. They lock at inappropriate times and are providing a great topic to vent on. My sympathies go to the Kroger employees who have to face these folks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am (much to my great sadness) the lead for our neighbourhood on Nextdoor. It’s not done great things for my faith in humanity.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Sure. I will take him. Give him to me for a month and I guarantee I will have him house trained .... At my house. Your house? Sure, I will stay there for a month and have him housetrained, but you have to go away while I am there and I make no guarantees once you get back. My fees start at $5000/week, and I'll give you money back if i fail. 

We need a new word for dog trainer. 'Human-Canine Communication Facilitator" or something. It's not the dog that needs help usually.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I am (much to my great sadness) the lead for our neighbourhood on Nextdoor. It’s not done great things for my faith in humanity.


I'm sorry, Robin, that's rather depressing.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I have a feeling that puppy will end up at the pound or in a rescue soon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

My boss asked me why, since I'm so obsessed with dogs and horses, that I never became an animal trainer. Um, because most animals have people problems, and I would eventually hulk out on some feckless owner.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhhh the respect I have for our trainer’s handling of humans. It’s a superpower.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

The owner statement that gets me: "He doesn't know he's a dog."

Yes, HE does. YOU have the problem.

Robin, the definition of thankless job?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

The MOST thankless. I highly recommend dodging the responsibility if it’s offered to you on Nextdoor.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

I'd probably slap somebody across the face if I where a dog trainer.. Stupid humans really really get under my skin. Stupid people in regards to animals?.... pphhs....


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Well that's silly. 

I'm just learning about this app now. What a great resource to find playdates!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you can avoid all the other stuff, it can be a great resource, for sure. It’s especially good for getting recommendations.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

It's great for lost pets and children and seniors that have wandered away.

I use it to find out local road conditions and vital issues like 'what's going to open in the empty building on Concord Road?'


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Sure. I will take him. Give him to me for a month and I guarantee I will have him house trained .... At my house. Your house? Sure, I will stay there for a month and have him housetrained, but you have to go away while I am there and I make no guarantees once you get back. My fees start at $5000/week, and I'll give you money back if i fail.
> 
> We need a new word for dog trainer. 'Human-Canine Communication Facilitator" or something. It's not the dog that needs help usually.


I would NEVER return the pup. This person is not a suitable parent!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Sure. I will take him. Give him to me for a month and I guarantee I will have him house trained .... At my house. Your house? Sure, I will stay there for a month and have him housetrained, but you have to go away while I am there and I make no guarantees once you get back. My fees start at $5000/week, and I'll give you money back if i fail.
> 
> We need a new word for dog trainer. 'Human-Canine Communication Facilitator" or something. It's not the dog that needs help usually.



Haha, absolutely, but I would NOT give them money back if they do not follow up properly and their dog ruins their new carpet!!! 

I had such great success training my own Spoo that other people have not only asked me to train their dogs, but even their kids!

So, I have even trained peoples spoos to do something in a short time for free, just for practice, to see if I wanted to become a trainer. Only to find that the humans do not listen to any suggestions, reward their dog for misbehaving, use aversive techniques when I did not use any to train their dog, etc, etc. I have no tolerance for the humans. Arrrgghh!!!! They pick up on my disapproval and then give all sorts of lame excuses. NOPE ! I love dog training, but not people training.

I developed new admiration for good dog trainers and their patience with humans.
(Perhaps the aversive techniques should be used on the owners)


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Funny, but I never actually had to potty train one of my poodles. They just seemed to get it all on their own. My latest had a little problem with the back porch. He would pee against the potted plants, but when I caught him, gave him a stern NO, then ushered him outside, he was fine. It took only two or three takes to get him to realize that the back porch was off limits.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

teach me your ways because my 10 year old mutt pee's on the back porch and then wonders around the yard to go poo. I've tried ushering him off the porch to go somewhere else, but at this point, the deck/porch needs replaced anyways.. lol


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The MOST thankless. I highly recommend dodging the responsibility if it’s offered to you on Nextdoor.


I tried that 1 x but didn't like it at all. I'm really becoming less and less inclined to that sort of stuff. Mostly nosey people not helpful people as it was intended.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

None of us truly know what the circumstances in this person’s home is, and it’s not a sin to want your dog to be trained regardless of how successful it would or wouldn’t be. And I have to say, I really hate the comments about how horrible humans are and how their dogs are suffering and are definitely going to end up in the pound. We aren’t qualified to make any of those judgements about a person we don‘t know from one ad placed.


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Ava. said:


> teach me your ways because my 10 year old mutt pee's on the back porch and then wonders around the yard to go poo. I've tried ushering him off the porch to go somewhere else, but at this point, the deck/porch needs replaced anyways.. lol


I like your idea of just replacing the decking! Your dog must surely be a happy dog and he has his own mind. He's pretty set in his way most likely. I just washed everything down with some stuff I bought at the pet store to minimize smells, but I doubt it minimizes anything for the pups. I was just lucky enough to catch him in the act and usher him out. He eventually got the message.


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

The deck is just rotted anyways, its orginal to the house. We're gonna redo it this summer

I think he just cannot hold it and squats right on the deck...I used to take him through the garage but his legs are bad and he slides all around. Maybe I'll put a grass mat down right outside the door so he can pee on that and not rot the wood.


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey, that grass mat might just work, but what about a pee mat, designed specifically for the purpose?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Never heard of a pee mat, besides those desposible ones , like puppy pads. Wouldn't withstand to being outside all the time.

the shelter has big grass mats they just hose down every day


----------

